# Judo expert faces jail time for beating up man



## Brian King (Feb 17, 2010)

Judo expert faces jail time for beating up man
*http://www.mynorthwest.com/?nid=11&sid=285203*


> The incident occurred in September when the 25-year-old victim and his friend struck up a conversation with Walker and Davis about judo.
> Authorities say the encounter began playfully but ended with Walker and Davis beating up the other men severely.


 
Expect your background in martial arts to come to attention of the authorities (and the media) if you get into a beef and it gets physical. If it does not then no worries but IF it does, do you have a plan?

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 17, 2010)

This is very important to remember and therefore that you know the law and what you can and cannot do.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 17, 2010)

> A martial arts *master* from Tacoma, Wash., faces jail time for beating up another man after some horse play turned violent at a Menlo Park train station.



Interesting how the press report paints him as a "master" and "expert," whereas serious martial artists would criticize him for (1) participating in public play, and (2) for allowing it to degenerate into a brawl.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 17, 2010)

The sad, sad thing is that this guy will likely not lose his rank. 

I agree with Brian - know what you can and can't do within the scope of the law.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 17, 2010)

I only hope he got a good lawyer and there was video evidence.

But, if the other guy ups it a bit and you then push a little harder it won't take long until what was a friendly match becomes a fight.

It's best to display your skills only in the dojo unless you are defending yourself. And even in the Dojo, get them to sign a release.

Deaf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 17, 2010)

I for the most part don't even tell people I train at all.


----------



## shane (Mar 30, 2010)

I think you can't beat man that you an expert of martial arts , the martial arts should be used as defensive technique ......


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 30, 2010)

shesulsa said:


> The sad, sad thing is that this guy will likely not lose his rank.
> 
> I agree with Brian - know what you can and can't do within the scope of the law.



That's the responsibility of his organization.
If you do that kind of stuff as a member of Genbukan, you will be kicked out if it is deemed you acted inappropriately.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 30, 2010)

From what I have read about this story here's what I remember.

Apparently he was an olympic athlete, not sure if he ever medaled, but I believe I read somewhere that he got silver, I could be wrong though.
From what I read as well, the victim told him he practiced Aikido when he saw the attackers jacket had a Judo emblem on the back.
That's when the attacker started showing him some stuff and escalated the aggression. When the victim told him to stop that he didn't want anymore, the Judo player assaulted him badly and his friend attacked the victims friend as well.

I think they should strip him of his rank as well as ban him from the dojo, and if he is an olympian, they should ban him from competition in the olympics as well.

A true disgrace to the martial arts.


----------



## stephen (Mar 30, 2010)

This is only semi-related but it shows better than anything I've ever seen about the utility of not being an *** because you train martial arts:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2270554.ece


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 30, 2010)

Randori with strangers in a public place.  Bad idea.

Daniel


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 30, 2010)

stephen said:


> This is only semi-related but it shows better than anything I've ever seen about the utility of not being an *** because you train martial arts:
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2270554.ece


 
How did you draw the conclusion that the victim was being an ***?  The article states that he had placed his killer in an armlock in a previous encounter, but it doesn't say why.  Did they know each other?  Was the judo guy being a jerk or was the other guy drunk and being belligerent?  This article must have been written by the laziest, most uncurious journalist in the profession.


----------



## BLACK LION (Mar 30, 2010)

They wont be so tough in jail.


----------



## Guardian (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't understand the talk here about knowing the law and where you stand, this has very little to do with the law, two people beat this man up, this has very little to do with the MAs and it's standing with the law at all.

Sure, it came into play, but it's not like they were defending themselves with their MAs against multiple attackers and their being railroaded as it seems to elude to here with "The Law and know what you can and cannot do" in regards to the law.  That was not the case, two men beat a single man up and used their MAs to do it, totally different story in my view.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, playing slap-*** with some know-nothing jerk with an ego problem in the park is a recipe for disaster.

If you must teach him a lesson, get a waiver signed and call it 'hard sparring'.


----------

